# Decanters



## tonyportale (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello,
I apologize if I'm posting this question in the wrong place. Do most of the forum members here use decanters / aerators with there wine? I'm looking to get one. Any recommendations?

Thank you,
Tony


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 1, 2012)

Tony i was given the Vinturi a couple of yrs back and on an 12 month aged zinfandel that was at 17% abv it did a great great job...i could not believe the difference...over time as the wine aged to three yrs the vinturi was not needed...so i would encourage you to at least have it at your disposal/tool


----------



## tonyportale (Feb 1, 2012)

AlFulchino said:


> Tony i was given the Vinturi a couple of yrs back and on an 12 month aged zinfandel that was at 17% abv it did a great great job...i could not believe the difference...over time as the wine aged to three yrs the vinturi was not needed...so i would encourage you to at least have it at your disposal/tool



Hi Al,
Thank you,
Do you pour your wine directly thru the aerator to your wine glass or do you go to a decanter first then pour your wine from the decanter?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 1, 2012)

tonyportale said:


> Hi Al,
> Thank you,
> Do you pour your wine directly thru the aerator to your wine glass or do you go to a decanter first then pour your wine from the decanter?



Tony, I also highly recommend the venturi aerator. I do both as far as pouring is concrened; directly into a glass if I am just getting a glass for myself or a whole bottle into a decanter if we will be finishing the bottle with company. As far as a decanter is concerned, I use the "ship's decanter" style (very wide bottom and narrow neck) and it works well for me.


----------



## Flem (Feb 1, 2012)

I use the "Rabbit" aerating pourer by Metrokane. Just attach it to the bottle and pour. Works well for me.


----------



## rocket man (Feb 2, 2012)

I use the "Rabbit" as well on most of my reds. Very easy to use, and it does taste different than pouring out of the bottle without it.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 2, 2012)

Tony i do the same as Rocky...straight into the glass and sometimes in to a decanter


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 2, 2012)

If we are having a big dinner party I will decant all wine's about an hour before hand, then pour the wine back into the original bottle and stuff a cork in it, this way the guest can all tell more easier what they are drinking (and which thy prefer) and you don't over air your wine (and you can give a wine too much air).


----------



## JohnT (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, 

GET THIS ONE!!! 

The wine pours over the glass ball (at the top inside of the funnel) that rests on a micro-screen. This aerates and also removes sediment. 

The glass ball can be placed in a freezer so that when you decant wine, you can also chill it at the same time. There is a spigot at the bottom so there is no spilling or mess. I have had one for years and can't recomend it enough!.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 2, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Yes,
> 
> GET THIS ONE!!!
> 
> ...



Now that is cool looking. Where's that from?


----------



## robie (Feb 2, 2012)

As far as a decanter goes, Kohls sells a nice glass decanter, which has a sprinkler-type aerator with a screen. You pour in the wine and the aerator creates little streams if wine, which shoot out and onto the sides of the decanter.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 2, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Yes,
> 
> GET THIS ONE!!!



I want one of these right now. Where did you get it? Link


----------



## JohnT (Feb 3, 2012)

It is called a RoJaus. They are sold by a variety of comapnies. Simply use your search engine of choice, enter Wine RoJaus Decanter. 

They range in price from $150 to $200.


----------



## kupikupime (Feb 27, 2012)

Where can I by this one for 150. Pleace give a url. This is the best one I ve ever tasted.


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 14, 2012)

Here is a link to the Rabbit. It works great in my opinion and a lot less expensive than many others.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=18555409


----------



## robmcdon (Sep 25, 2012)

I own a Grapevine decanter. It is now owned and operated by Travaso.
Find them at Travaso.com, especially if you need replacement parts.
I now use the decanter for all my red wines. Recently my fiancée told me she didn't like blended reds...so I purchased a bottle. I decanted a glass and poured another straight from the bottle. She swore they were two different wines. Didnt like out of bottle but loved decanted.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 25, 2012)

As evidenced in the responses above, don't forget that a good presentation might be as important as the physical changes brought about by decanting. Top Chefs know that preparing a good meal is only half the battle; the other half is making it appealing to the eye. For Skeeter Pee, I use a decanter that is more a conversation piece than a wine conditioner. It makes for fun discussion, especially for the younger drinkers who have no clue when they see my unique decanter. I usually don't tell them until they're finished.




[/IMG]


----------



## robie (Sep 26, 2012)

So true. Nice photo, too.


----------



## Arne (Oct 4, 2012)

Just watch what you are drinkin, Lon. The lovely color of pee. Arne.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 4, 2012)

I used one like this at a winery in Niagra and it made a big difference in flavor and aroma.

http://m.wineenthusiast.com/newui/advsearch.aspx?tmpl=productdisplay&slr_q=*:*&slr_fq=model:24347


----------



## BobF (Oct 4, 2012)

Speaking of decanters, I got this one at Pier 1 last Sunday for $1.98. It was marked $4.98, all of the others were marked $18.

I asked if the price was correct. When the dude came back, he said "No, it's not $4.98. It's $1.98."

I told him I would take 6, but it was just the one for that price.

http://www.pier1.com/Angled-Rim-Decanter/2306159,default,pd.html?cgid=pitchers_decanters


----------



## joea132 (Oct 5, 2012)

BobF said:


> http://www.pier1.com/Angled-Rim-Decanter/2306159,default,pd.html?cgid=pitchers_decanters



Had a similar one and broke it. I bought one on amazon that is similar to this one. I like it but I've bumped into it before and watched some expensive wine do a scary dance on the table. It's ornate but I suggest a stable decanter. I REALLY like the RoJaus as stated above. I think that'll be on my Christmas list!


----------



## The_Wine_Gnat (Oct 22, 2012)

Venturi aerator works wonders for me. Did quite a bit of research on which aerator had the best bang for the buck and it came out on top. Have done multiple blind tastings with and without it. So far our wine tasting group is 100% correct guessing which wine the aerator was used on. Makes a big difference in reds.

-Gnat


----------



## joea132 (Dec 28, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Yes,
> 
> GET THIS ONE!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recommendation on this decanter! My girlfriend bought it for me for Christmas and it is absolutely amazing! Does your screen seem to fit loosely in the holder though?


----------



## JohnT (Dec 28, 2012)

It is loose, and I think that is by design so that you so not risk breaking the flask as you pull it out to clean.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 28, 2012)

Just received this globe decanter for christmas.


----------



## Samh200 (Dec 28, 2012)

Could someone please inlight me on what a decanter does...


----------



## GreginND (Dec 29, 2012)

Samh200 said:


> Could someone please inlight me on what a decanter does...



It holds wine.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry, I couldn't resist. 


Decanting is done for several reasons. First, if a wine has sediments, carefully pouring the wine from a bottle to another vessel allows you to leave the sediments behind. That is decanting. 

A decanter also lets the wine have some exposure to air. This can help soften a harsh wine in some cases before drinking it. 

And, it can make for a great presentation when serving wine


----------



## bpowell88 (Dec 29, 2012)

Certain wines benefit greatly from the splashing into a decanter such as a young full bodied wine, it will allow the wine to open up a bit. However some wines such as an older pinot noir are much too fragile to decant. Decanting an old fragile wine could strip it of much of the remaining character and literally make the wine fall apart before you ever get to enjoy it.


----------



## bpowell88 (Dec 29, 2012)

Awesome globe decanter!


----------



## joea132 (Dec 29, 2012)

Mods, can we lock this thread please? Way too many cool ideas to spend money!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Dec 30, 2012)

I was very skeptical at first when I got this as a gift for Christmas this year. Mostly because it is cheap and made for Christmas Tree Shop. I have to say after trying it that it made a big difference in the flavor of the wine. There are two other added bonuses that I have noticed. It keeps the drips from pouring directly from the bottle from happening and the stand (the black base) also doubles as a plastic funnel for my carboys and jugs. If you are looking for a cheap alternative this may be it.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005W6TQLQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2013)

Agree with above. 

If you need a clearer picture, try the same wine side-by-side (one decanted and one not decanted). You will see a big difference in the taste!


----------

